# Selected Sunderland shipping news - 1957



## zelo1954 (Apr 5, 2005)

Saturday 26th January 1957

River: FIRBANK (ftg out), Greenwell’s #1 Dock; REAVELEY (repg), Greenwell’s #2 Dock; LORD GLANELY (repg), WALTON (repg), Greenwell’s Quay; RWC HOPPER no. 30 (repg), Crown’s Slipway; BURNHOPE (wtg sail), Strand Quay; BEECHWOOD (ftg out), Manor Quay; RIPPLEDYKE (repg), Austin’s Dock; POOLE RIVER (repg), Austin’s Pontoon; RIVERBANK (ftg out), Doxford’s Quay; LYNTON (ftg out), Short’s Quay; HERMIA (dis general), Corporation Quay; ARCHGROVE (dis cement), Wylam Wharf; OLIVINE (ldg), WHITFLEET (ldg), SPRAY (ldg), Lambton & Hetton; KEYNES (ldg), Wearmouth; SAMUEL CLEGG (wtg ld), Middle Tier Rack; PASS OF KINTAIL (wtg Docks), White’s Tier.

Docks: WINSOR (ldg), 1 & 2 Staiths; FIREBEAM (ldg), 21 Staiths; ANGUS (ldg), 22 Staiths; AMBERLEY (ldg), 23 Staiths; BALTIC (dis scrap), East Quay South; CELTIC MONARCH (ftg out), East Quay North; SILVERPOINT (ftg out), Sheer’s Quay; ELENI (brkg up), Young’s Quay; RWC DREDGER No.3 (repg), RWC PALLION (repg), RWC Dry Dock.

WEAR arrivals: PASS OF KINTAIL (Fawley), SPRAY (Aberdeen), FIRMITY (Blyth), HERMIA (Gothenburg), SAMUEL CLEGG, ARCHGROVE (London), BALTIC (New York).
WEAR sailings: GLANOWEN, FREDERICK JOHN EVANS, ADROITY, HUDSON BAY, SINGULARITY, REDRIFF (London), POOLE QUAY, POOLE CHANNEL (Poole), BUTT (Tyne), BEN BATES (Thameshaven), BRIARDENE (Lowestoft), A.J. FALKLAND (Rotterdam). FIRMITY (Yarmouth).

TYNE arrivals: JENNY PORR, YENAGO YUANG (trials), BARENDSZ, WANDLE, CORSTAR, HUDSON STRAIT, ZUIDLAND, CENTRICITY, EMSGATT, HARRY RICHARDSON, SAFARO, EARNER (tug), BUTT, ELLA, GREATHOPE, TYNEDALE H., EGYPTIAN PRINCE, CELIA, BOWCOMBE, JOHN ORWELL PHILLIPS, SYDENHAM
TYNE sailings: KINNAIRD HEAD, CELIA, CORFIRTH, HERLUS TROLLE, ESSO SOUTHAMPTON, FOSSDYKE TRADER, TYNEDALE H., REMARA, LAGANFIELD, GOWRIE, CHESHIRE COAST, BOHUS, BUTT, ELLA, GRETCHEN MULLER, ESSEXBROOK, HUDSON CAPE, CORFEN, CARDRONA.

Some TEES sailings: AUSTILITY, TUNIS, LEADSMAN, HOLDERNIDD, KARESUANDO, THAMES, EMPIRE SHEARWATER.


Tuesday May 21st 1957

River: HOMER CITY (repg), Greenwell’s #1 Dock; RIPLEY (repg), Greenwell’s #2 Dock; TEMPLE BAR (repg), NARANIO (repg), Greenwell’s Quay; RONDO (ftg out), Scotia Quay; SILVERFELL (ftg out), Palmer’s Hill Quay; HAYLING (repg), Austin’s Dock; WESTBURN (repg), Austin’s Pontoon; NORTHBANK (ftg out), AGHIOS SPYRIDON (ftg out), Doxford’s Quay; RUSHPOOL (ftg out), Clark’s Quay; SCORTON (ftg out), Short’s Quay; BRITISH VIGILANCE (ldg oil bunkers), Corporation Quay; ARCHGROVE (dis cement), Wylam Wharf; THOMAS LIVESEY (ldg), CARDIFFBROOK (ldg), Lambton & Hetton; CORMEAD (ldg), Wearmouth; LANCRESSE (wtg ld), High Tier Rack; OLIVINE (wtg ld), Middle Tier Rack.

Docks: CAPITOL (ldg), 1 & 2 Staiths; BRIARDENE (ldg), 8 Staiths; BROCKLEY (ldg), 21 Staiths; CEDARWOOD (ldg), 22 Staiths; FIREDOG (ldg), 23 Staiths; CARL (dis props), East Quay Hendon Dock; FILLEIGH (ftg out), RONSARD (ftg out), East Quay North; CELTIC MONARCH (ftg out), Sheer’s Quay; LADY OLGA (laid up), SIR DAVID (laid up), Sea Lock; RWC SANDRAIL (repg), RWC BAYLIGHT (repg), RWC Dry Dock.

WEAR arrivals: OLIVINE (Poole), CAPITOL (London), WINGA (Dublin), TEESDALE H., (Tyne), BRITISH VIGILANCE (trials), PASS OF GLENOGLE (Killingholme), CEDARWOOD (Hartlepool).
WEAR sailings: PASS OF GLENOGLE (Canvey Island), CORFLEET (London), TEESDALE H. (Tyne), POOLE CHANNEL (Poole), JOSEF BERGENDORFF (Hull), KEYNES (Southampton), THE EARL (London).

TYNE arrivals: BIRMINGHAM, OZEAN, POOLE RIVER, HOLDERNAZE, BRITISH PIONEER, SCARPO, STEYNING, TEESDALE H., HERTHA, SIR JOHNSTONE WRIGHT, TOLWORTH, TULIPDALE.
TYNE sailings: SIR ALEXANDER KENNEDY, TEESDALE H., TYNEDALE H., WINSOR, BLACKWALL POINT, BODMIN MOOR, LA PALOMA, TEESDALE H., SERVUS, MAYFLEET, LEDA, ELKE, GRANTA, JOHN ORWELL PHILLIPS, CROYDON.

SEAHAM arrivals: THRIFT.
SEAHAM sailings: JOHN CHARRINGTON, CORBRAE, DURHAMBROOK, POMPEY LIGHT.

BLYTH arrivals: DANIA, CORMOUNT, QUEENSLAND, CAMROUX III, BOWCOMBE, BALMORAL QUEEN, MAYFLEET, HENFIELD.
BLYTH sailings: CAMROUX III, CROMARTY FIRTH, SAXON QUEEN, FULHAM IX, HOLDERVINE, THRIFT, CELEBRITY, THE EMPEROR, POLDEN, SERENITY, DALEWOOD.

TEES arrivals: ANTELOPE, SANDSGARD, CITY OF PRETORIA, LOCH RANZA, ADELSO, TINTAGEL CASTLE, BRITISH SINCERITY.
TEES sailings: BOWCOMBE, HELVETIA, CAMROUX II, LEADSMAN, CARDIGANBROOK, SUORVAP, TULIPDALE, ROBRIX, VITAFISH, MELISSA M., IMACOS.


Wednesday 18th September 1957

River: FRESNO CITY (repg), Grennwell’s #1 Dock; HATASIA (repg), Greenwell’s #2 Dock; NARANIO (repg), Greenwell’s Quay; RWC HOPPER No. 34 (repg), Crown’s Slipway; EASTGATE (ftg out), LINGA (repg), Manor Quay; BALLYLUMFORD (repg), Austin’s Dock; VIDREEN (repg), Austin’s Quay; DAVID POLLOCK (repg), Austin’s Pontoon; SILVERFORCE (ftg out), Laing’s Quay; ERRINGTON COURT (ftg out), Clark’s Quay; DONA KATERINA (ftg out), Doxford’s Quay; DORINGTON COURT (ftg out), Short’s Quay; DONA EDIE (ftg out), Corporation Quay; DEEDALE (dis cement), Wylam Wharf; FALCONER BIRKS (ldg), Lambton & Hetton; CROYDON (ldg), Wearmouth; SELECTIVITY (wtg ld), FIREGLOW (wtg ld), Middle Tier Rack.

Docks: ELDRA (wtg orders), Dock Tiers; ESSO GENESEE (??), no.11 Berth Hendon Dock; AUTHENTICITY (dis spirit), SW Berth; CHARLTON MIRA (ftg out), East Quay North; RONSARD (ftg out), Sheer’s Quay; LADY OLGA (laid up), SIR DAVID (laid up), Sea Lock; BRIARDENE (boiler cleaning), Transit Shed; TYNEWOOD (repg), North Warehouse; HMS REDSHANK (brkg up), Young’s Quay; RWC HOPPER No. 32 (repg), RWC Dry Dock.

WEAR arrivals: QUARTERMAN (Grangemouth), AUTHENTICITY (Coryton), FIREGLOW (London).
WEAR sailings: QUARTERMAN, ARCHGROVE, CEDARWOOD (London), NAESS TRADER (Bona, Algeria), POOLE CHANNEL (Poole), JOHN CHARRINGTON (Ridham).

TYNE arrivals: CORFELL, KENRIX, BRITISH PRUDENCE, VENUS, ROSEDENE, EBANI, CAPRELLA, ASPERITY, JAKOB OORBURG, CAMBERWELL, FLAMMA, HACKNEY, CHESSINGTON, CARDRONA, SPICA, HANSESTADT.
TYNE sailings: BP SUPERVISOR, ASPERITY, BROCKLEY, KINGSTON, CORFIELD, CORFEN, LEVENWOOD, FULHAM III, WHITFLEET, DURHAM COAST, BOWCOMBE, SERVUS, BLENHEIM, ARTHUR WRIGHT, DERBY, DORA, CUPHOLDER, OLIVIAN COAST, MARGAY, HASENTOR, HARO.

SEAHAM arrivals: CAPITOL.
SEAHAM sailings: REDRIFF, THOMAS HARDIE, KEYNES, CORBEACH.

TEES arrivals: HOLDERNITH, BP TRANSPORTER, JOHN V., BRITISH CRAFTSMAN, JARILLA, CYPRIAN COAST, DURHAM COAST, BOWCOMBE, SAPPHIRE, PRYKEN, CLAN CHISHOLM, HAMPSHIRE COAST, LA PAMPA, LANRICK, RUGEN.
TEES sailings: COLUMBINE, KOPIONELLA, HULLGATE, CLAN BUCHANAN, LEADSMAN, DOMINENCE, AKERA, CORSICA.

BLYTH arrivals: SIR JOHN SNELL, TUDOR QUEEN, ATOMICITY, SPRAY, THE COUNTESS, CORMOAT, HULLGATE, CAMROUX II, BALMORAL QUEEN, HUDSON STRAIT, EIBERGEN.
BLYTH sailings: CORMIST, FULHAM IX, HUDSON RIVER, QUEENSLAND, LADY CHARRINGTON, CELTIC QUEEN, MUNSTER, POLDEN, STABILITY, EIBERGEN.


----------

